# 320 pound woman...



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

The question is, what does a 320 pound woman look like?

Now, before you scroll down to look at her pictures, get a mental image of what you think a woman who weighs 320 looks like....

Got it????










Not exactly what you were expecting, is it??!! 
The tallest and best proportioned woman in the world lives in Holland . 
She is 7'4' and weighs 320


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

lmao my boyfriend said 100lbs is in her chest lmao.... how tall is the chick next to her?


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

damn, amazon!


----------



## Cain714 (Nov 9, 2008)

*what the heck*

Thats crazy Marty,i wasnt thinking she was gonna look like that.I would say the girl is about 5' 6", just guessing.Thanks for sharing, gonna email a few friends with this one.


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

little skinny for my taste.... I don't like blondes either LOL.


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

those are some of the biggest damn uhhhhm ... hands 
ive ever seen on a girl


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

Like someone else said and not to get too nasty... I'd hit that. Not sure how useful I would be, unless I used my whole body.


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

Marty said:


> Like someone else said and not to get too nasty... I'd hit that. Not sure how useful I would be, unless I used my whole body.


:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl: u dirty old man u lol


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

Hey I love you all but whats a man going to do with an amazon 

I can't hardly keep myself happy LOL

I need to get off here before I get myself in trouble LMAO


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

oh i hear u... man evertime i look at that pic i notice somethin more about her... her "tatas" are bigger then the normal sized womans head! lmfao


----------



## Cain714 (Nov 9, 2008)

compare her titas to the tire in the back ground, dang.lol crazy


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se said:


> oh i hear u... man evertime i look at that pic i notice somethin more about her... her "tatas" are bigger then the normal sized womans head! lmfao


I had a cousin go to cal and said the woman loved the accent of the south, is that true?


----------



## bullybabe (Mar 2, 2006)

Marty said:


> Like someone else said and not to get too nasty... I'd hit that. Not sure how useful I would be, unless I used my whole body.


lmao!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

Come on now you know I'm an ole man


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

Marty said:


> Hey I love you all but whats a man going to do with an amazon
> 
> I can't hardly keep myself happy LOL
> 
> *I need to get off * here before I get myself in trouble LMAO


Not the right words for getting yourself out of trouble there buddy...


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

yeah its hard for me to word things lol


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

Marty said:


> yeah its *hard* for me to word things lol


Ok - seriously, now you're just doing it on purpose! LMAO


----------



## rosesandthorns (Nov 1, 2008)

Wow! I never laughed so hard at such comments in all my life! Bunch of crazy fools on this site. I'm lovin' it.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se said:


> lmao my boyfriend said 100lbs is in her chest lmao..


Mine said the same thing lol


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

so that wasnt the first thing you girls noticed?


----------



## bullybabe (Mar 2, 2006)

is everyones' mind in the gutter???


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

mostly yes! Marty brings out the best in me


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

LMFAO!


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

Sorry to burst your bubbles fellas:

snopes.com: World's Tallest Woman

I thought she seemed a little too proportionate to be THAT tall.


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

Carriana said:


> Sorry to burst your bubbles fellas:
> 
> snopes.com: World's Tallest Woman
> 
> I thought she seemed a little too proportionate to be THAT tall.


Always got to be someone trying to mess up our wet dreams :hammer:


----------



## bullybabe (Mar 2, 2006)

^^^^^ awwwwww poor Marty


----------



## ForPits&Giggles (Oct 21, 2008)

Carriana said:


> Sorry to burst your bubbles fellas:
> 
> snopes.com: World's Tallest Woman
> 
> I thought she seemed a little too proportionate to be THAT tall.


But, I'd still hit it!!! :hammer:


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

Just call me the dream squasher...LOL!


----------



## smith family kennels (Jan 10, 2009)

lmfao you guys are crazy


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Leave it to the old Man .. Poor Nancy ! How does she tolerate you ? LMFAO!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pitwoman (Aug 18, 2008)

Marty said:


> Like someone else said and not to get too nasty... I'd hit that. Not sure how useful I would be, unless I used my whole body.


Go ahead and knock yourself out :hammer:


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

you get em Nancy!! but dont kill him....please? hehe


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Pitwoman said:


> Go ahead and knock yourself out :hammer:


LMFAO !!!!!!!! Nancy I think we can both agree on this one thing that nasty ass giant would hurt marty's old ass hehehehehe ... :hammer:


----------

